# Best Ass In WWE History Tourney: Round 1, Match 6: Trish Stratus vs. Maryse



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tough one. Maryse's is great, but I gotta go with Trish.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This one is a no contest.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maryse doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Maryse. However, Trish Stratus will win this in a landslide.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I love Maryse, but Trish has a better ass.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maryse is lovely but she doesn't hold a candle to Trish.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TRISH


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Maryse by far.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I've fallen in love with Trish all over again.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As if she needed the help


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I knew it was Trish without even opening the thread.

Trish has the best ass of any WWE diva ever.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Maryse doesn't have an ass so Trish wins by default. Who did Maryse beat to get this far?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Maryse overall but Trish's ass is better.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, this is maybe the easiest in the entire tourney. Trish destroys Maryse without any effort.

Trish vs Stacy is destined to be the final.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Trish Stratus*.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Maryse is hot, but Trish Stratus is gonna win this whole thing, so my vote goes for you, Trish.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Maryse is gorgeous but stands no chance in this.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Trish


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

this is easy. Trish has goat potential in my opinion.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

As much as I love Maryse, she doesn't stand a chance here.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Before even coming into this thread I was gonna say Maryse but from now entering this thread and seeing the pics Trish wins that ass is so fit


----------



## ziggler316 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gotta be Trish.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Might as well award Trish the victor of this tourney right now, you know for a fact that she's winning this lol


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Voted for Trish Stratus. Love them both with all my heart, but Maryse doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Easily Trish. She shouldnt win the tourney though.


----------



## Edibas (Nov 14, 2009)

Maryse has a great ass, but Trish wins this one by a mile.


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

Trish Stratus is one of my favourites to win this whole thing. She gets my vote easily in this matchup.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Trish is asstastic


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Trish is going to win this whole tournament. A nearly perfect woman with a nearly perfect ass.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

the thing is with me i dont even think of trish and her ass at all. the thing that always comes to mind is her boobs. i gotta go with maryse and her perfect ass


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

I was sort of undecided, but then I scrolled down the page far enough for that first picture of Trish with her ass in the air, and the contest ended there and then.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tombstoned said:


> I was sort of undecided, but then I scrolled down the page far enough for that first picture of Trish with her ass in the air, and the contest ended there and then.


That is one of the greatest pictures in the history of pictures.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Maryse has no ass so this round is kind of dumb


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Trish pre yoga, yoga ruined her body.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I voted Trish, but I wanted to know is there a bracket?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maryse... never was that drawn to Trish's ass.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Trish. She was sooo fucking hot back then, I was actually in love with her then.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Maryse has no body from below the chest.

Her body below the chest is like |


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Trish. Hands down.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

Trish Stratus



#PushKofiKingston said:


> Maryse doesn't have an ass so Trish wins by default. *Who did Maryse beat to get this far*?


this is still the 1st round


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I love Maryse but Trish wins this easily.*


----------



## danielbryanyes (Jul 6, 2012)

I gotta go with Maryse.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wtf, that's trish'es ass, does she still have that ass?, iam not even sure o.o, cuz last time i saw her on that edge appreciation night, didn't realize it was that good,


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

I voted Maryse solely because The Miz.


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

Trish wins hands down.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trish wins, by about 60 bajillion miles.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Yep Maryse has no shot*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Yep Maryse has no shot


My god. I love Maryse, but damnit Trish is just so......wow.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Trish Stratus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> *Yep Maryse has no shot*


God, I wish I had time travel abilities. Id go back and oh man


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse is hot but has no ass. Trish by far.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Agreed with everyone. Trish all the way


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Stratus by a mile away..:yum: :ass


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Trish and it's not even close. As a former fitness model, she knew to have just the right amount of junk in that trunk to look damn good.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Maryse hasn't got an ass.

Trish all the way.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trish all the way. Great idea for a tournament TS. Love your innovative skills.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I absolutely love both of these women but Trish's ass is better hands down


----------



## SCSA_25099 (Jul 2, 2012)

My God, I forgot how god damn hot Trish was back in the day. I don't think I can find a fault with that woman


----------



## ktarinze (Jun 11, 2012)

trish easily


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


DAT ASS!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY, MARYSE IS GETTING DESTROYED

THIS ISN'T RIGHT, GAWD ALMIGHTY. 

BAH GAWD SOMEONE HAS TO STOP THIS KING


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Maryse by far.


Yes. Maryse is the bomb!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What an unfair matchup. Maryse clearly has the better body and ass but everyone's infatuated by Trish for whatever fucking reason.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Maryse has got that flat, white-girl booty that I'm usually extremely fond of but I'm sorry I have got to go with my girl Trish. She's number 2 for me for all-time greatest behind (hurr) Stacy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Although she tried her hardest, Maryse falls down to the legendary ass of *Trish Stratus* and Trish will advance to the next round of the tournament.

Thank you to everybody that participated. :ass​


----------

